# Nero Burn Process Failure



## kjhylant (Mar 18, 2008)

I know I'm probably in the wrong forum for this type of problem, but what the hell. I thought I'd give it a try.

I've gotten this same problem the last three times that I've tried to burn a dvd. First I use DVD shrink to compress the DVD files to fit onto a DVD-R. Then I use Nero Exress to burn a video file and I then add the file into nero that I had obtained using DVD Shrink. Then I just click burn. It has worked for me in the past, but lately it's been giving me trouble and failing to finish burning at around 99%. I saved the log of the last failure and it is as follows:

Kevin
Sony Electronics, Inc.
1K22-2867-0K95-61K4-5000-CKAC-****

Windows XP 6.0
IA32
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 8.1.1.0
Internal Version: 8, 1, 1, 0
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17> Version: 1.00 - HA 1 TA 0 - 8.1.1.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2000kB
Bus Type : default
CD-ROM: <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17 >Version: 1.00 - HA 1 TA 0 - 8.1.1.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00 iaStor Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17 F: CdRom0
SanDisk U3 Cruzer Micro I: CdRom3
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 2045MB (2094912kB)
Free physical memory: 951MB (974072kB)
Memory in use : 53 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

29.4.2008
UDF/ISO compilation
10:08:23 AM	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 450
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

10:08:24 AM	#2 Phase 112 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1764
DVD-Video files reallocation started

10:08:24 AM	#3 Phase 114 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1764
DVD-Video files reallocation completed (no file modified)

10:08:24 AM	#4 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6671
UDF document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
UDF Mode : UDF/ISO bridge
UDF Options : automatic
UDF Revision : 1.02
UDF Partition Type : physical
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : FALSE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : FALSE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : FALSE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

10:08:24 AM	#5 Phase 111 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1764
DVD-Video files sorted

10:08:24 AM	#6 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3347
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

10:08:24 AM	#7 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3347
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

10:08:24 AM	#8 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3530
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

10:08:24 AM	#9 Text 0 File FilesystemSettingsValidator.cpp, Line 142
FS Settings: using validator 'CUDFSettingsValidatorDVD'
ParamMode = 'automatic', changing UDF partition type from 'physical' to 'physical'
Changing UDF revision from '1.02' to '1.02'

10:08:25 AM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 307
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 2286271 (508:03.46, 4465MB)

10:08:25 AM	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 319
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

10:08:25 AM	#12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2972
Recorder: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer ID: <SONY16> <D1>
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

10:08:25 AM	#13 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 493
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

10:08:25 AM	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 785
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 2286272 (2286272) = #2286272/508:3.47
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2286272 blocks [F: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17]
--------------------------------------------------------------

10:08:25 AM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 986
Prepare [F: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4682285056, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 2286272 | 0 | 0x00
2286272 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

10:08:27 AM	#16 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 240
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

10:08:27 AM	#17 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4316
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-Yes, small files-No (<64KB)

10:08:27 AM	#18 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1764
Caching of files started

10:08:27 AM	#19 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4435
Cache writing successful.

10:08:27 AM	#20 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1764
Caching of files completed

10:08:27 AM	#21 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1764
Burn process started at 8x (11,080 KB/s)

10:08:27 AM	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2735
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

10:08:27 AM	#23 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3245
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

10:08:27 AM	#24 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3401
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

10:08:27 AM	#25 SPTI -1066 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 181
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1066)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x24
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0xAC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 24 
Buffer x04ebf940: Len x648

10:08:27 AM	#26 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 10026
---- Disc Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 2.1 (33)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
Outer Limit of Data Recordable Area: 0 h
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Revision number of maximum recording speed: 6.0
Revision number of minimum recording speed: -
Revision number table of recording speed: 1.0 2.0 3.0 4.0 5.0 - - 
Class: 0, Extended part version: 33
Start PSN of the Extra Border Zone: 0 h
Start PSN of Physical format information blocks in Extra Border Zone: 0 h
Media Specific [16..783]:
00 60 00 10 20 30 40 50 - 00 00 00 21 00 00 00 00 .`[email protected]!....
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
1D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
01 40 C1 FD 9E D8 52 00 - 02 84 0E 10 87 88 80 00 [email protected]
03 53 4F 4E 59 31 36 00 - 04 44 31 00 00 00 00 00 .SONY16..D1.....
05 88 80 00 00 00 01 00 - 06 09 0B 12 A8 88 90 00 ................
07 88 80 00 00 00 00 00 - 08 06 13 0A 0E 08 04 00 ................
09 96 06 0C 0B 70 88 00 - 0A 80 00 00 00 00 10 00 .....p..........
0B 08 18 17 B8 88 85 00 - 0C B6 79 0B B0 33 03 00 ..........y..3..
0D 30 00 D0 00 00 00 00 - 0E 0A 20 3B 37 29 1E 00 .0.........;7)..
0F 50 1D 2B 15 AA B5 00 - 10 88 80 00 00 00 00 00 .P.+............
11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 12 0A 2D 39 35 2B 1D 00 ..........-95+..
13 50 1F 2D 19 98 B5 00 - 14 88 80 00 00 00 00 00 .P.-............
15 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 16 09 3A 45 40 2E 27 00 ..........:[email protected]'.
17 80 21 2E 1F 78 B5 00 - 18 88 8C 00 0C 00 0C 00 ..!..x..........
19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 1A 09 4F 47 46 38 26 00 ..........OGF8&.
1B 70 21 2D 1B 67 C5 00 - 1C 88 84 00 04 00 04 00 .p!-.g..........
1D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

10:08:27 AM	#27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 268
Pipe memory size 83836800

10:08:29 AM	#28 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:08:29.914 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#29 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.225 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#30 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.538 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#31 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.561 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#32 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.584 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#33 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.607 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#34 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.640 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#35 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.663 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#36 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.686 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#37 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.709 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#38 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.732 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#39 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.756 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#40 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.779 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#41 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.803 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#42 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.826 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#43 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.849 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#44 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.873 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#45 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.896 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#46 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.919 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#47 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.942 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#48 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.966 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:27 AM	#49 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:27.989 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#50 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.012 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#51 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.035 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#52 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.058 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#53 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.081 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#54 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.104 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#55 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.132 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#56 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.156 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#57 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.180 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#58 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.203 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#59 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.226 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#60 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.249 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#61 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.272 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#62 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.295 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#63 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.318 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#64 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.341 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#65 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.364 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#66 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.387 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#67 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.410 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#68 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.433 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#69 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.456 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#70 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.479 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#71 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.512 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#72 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.535 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#73 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.558 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#74 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.581 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#75 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.605 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#76 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.628 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#77 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.651 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#78 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.674 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#79 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.697 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#80 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.720 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#81 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.743 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#82 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.766 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#83 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.789 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#84 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.812 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#85 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.835 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#86 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.858 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#87 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.881 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#88 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.904 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#89 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.927 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#90 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.960 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:28 AM	#91 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:28.983 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#92 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.006 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#93 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.029 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#94 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.053 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#95 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.076 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#96 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.099 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#97 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.122 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#98 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.145 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#99 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.168 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#100 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.195 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#101 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.218 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#102 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.242 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#103 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.265 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#104 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.288 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#105 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.312 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#106 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.335 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#107 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.358 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#108 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.381 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#109 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.404 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#110 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.427 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#111 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.450 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#112 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.473 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#113 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.496 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#114 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.519 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#115 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.542 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#116 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.565 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#117 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.588 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#118 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.611 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#119 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.644 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#120 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.667 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#121 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.690 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#122 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.713 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#123 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.736 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#124 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.759 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#125 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.782 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#126 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.805 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:09:29 AM	#127 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1367
10:09:29.828 - 㩆倠佉䕎剅䐠䑖刭⁗䐠剖䬭㜱Ѐ : Queue again later

10:22:20 AM	#128 SPTI -1135 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 181
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1135)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x0C
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 22 1C E0 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x71 00 03 00 22 1A 10 0E 00 00 00 00 0C 
Buffer x1c5ed500: Len x10000
0x00 00 01 BA 44 01 EC B0 0D 1F 01 89 C3 F8 00 00 
0x01 E0 07 EC 81 00 00 38 AD 54 48 21 CA 60 47 29 
0xA0 BA 52 03 ED 59 D3 A8 D0 7B 09 16 2A A4 5D 65 

10:22:20 AM	#129 CDR -1135 File Writer.cpp, Line 306
Write error
F: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17

10:22:20 AM	#130 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3803
EndDAO: Last written address was 2235615 (221CDFh)

10:22:20 AM	#131 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1764
Burn process failed at 8x (11,080 KB/s)

10:22:20 AM	#132 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 287
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

10:22:23 AM	#133 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11276
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

10:22:23 AM	#134 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 450
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL


Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon


I'd appreciate any help.

Thanks!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi
You're right this is the wrong place .. and I am sorry but I think that by using the DVD shrink Program you are making illegal copies of DVD's, which I regret we are unable to help with.
The forum rules state quite clearly that we can not help with illegal activities.



> *ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> 
> We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with software pirating, hacking, password cracking and keystroke recording software. Furthermore we will not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.





> *ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


It may not seem at first glance that your request for help comes under the rules above but it is clearly stated on 99.9% of Manufactured CD's & DVD's that copying is prohibited and we are in no position to prove whether or not your particular instance is authorised or not. It is most unlikely that a home made movie would require the use of DVD Shrink .. so sorry ..


----------

